# The Right inserts, Easton Raider 55-70



## Offtarget00 (May 5, 2012)

Just purchased a pack of Easton's carbon Raider 55-70 about 30in. Straight fletched, noch installed. I'm not sure what size I need for a screw-in insert. I'm just field shooting; Anyone help with the sizing? 


Help much appreciated.


----------



## Offtarget00 (May 5, 2012)

I actually just opened this pack to realize that 1 of the arrows is about 4 inches shorter than the rest. F*ck that. Easton and the store where I bought them will hear about this.


----------

